# Proven Natural Ingredients/Recipes



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

How about, 100% natural cell size, no treatments...

That's an easy recipe.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Drone trapping, screened bottom boards, and varroa specific hygeine should all be given their due. If your asking about chemicals, then thymol and some other essential oils have been helpful to some.


----------



## Moersch (Dec 25, 2006)

I'm interested in hearing more about screened bottom boards. Can someone post a picture or description?

Hello State College! I grew up in Williamsport, but have lived in Canada most of my adult life.
Thanks
John (Moersch)


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

http://www.beeequipment.com/products.asp?pcode=277


----------

